# Các diễn đàn khác > Quảng cáo >  Du lịch truyền thông tổ chức sự kiện GTO Media Nha Trang giới thiệu

## gtomedia

*CÔNG TY CỔ PHẦN TRUYỀN THÔNG GTO (GTO Media)* 

Lời đầu tiên Công ty GTO Media xin gửi lời chào & lời chúc tốt đẹp nhất tới Quý Doanh nghiệp, Quý Tổ chức, Quý Cá nhân!

Công ty Cổ phần Truyền thông GTO ra đời với mục tiêu tư vấn, hỗ trợ, tổ chức sự kiện, hội nghị, hội thảo, cung cấp các giải pháp quảng bá, truyền thông cho các Cá nhân, Tổ chức, Doanh nghiệp trong và ngoài nước trong việc xây dựng và phát triển thương hiệu tại thị trường Việt Nam; đồng thời cung cấp dịch vụ MICE, du lịch, giải trí cho khách hàng. Nắm bắt được tâm lý khách hàng cùng với ý thức giữ gìn uy tín, thương hiệu của một Doanh nghiệp trẻ, đầy năng động, Công ty Cổ phần Truyền thông GTO luôn coi trọng kỹ năng nghiệp vụ của từng thành viên trong Doanh nghiệp.

Với sứ mệnh "Sự hài lòng của khách hàng là thành công của Doanh nghiệp", GTO Media cam kết luôn mang lại giá trị tối ưu cho mọi khách hàng khi lựa chọn sử dụng dịch vụ.


Sơ đồ đến Văn phòng GTO Media


Địa chỉ: A11 số 15 Hoàng Hoa Thám, Nha Trang, Khánh Hoà

Tel/Fax: 058.222.6668 / 058.38.38.388
Hotline: 0983.333.369

Email: info@media-gto.com

Website: Công ty tổ chức sự kiện truyền thông du lịch GTO Media Nha Trang Khánh Hoà

MST: 4201141752

STK: 0061.00090.5759 - NH Vietcombank - CN Nha Trang



*GIỚI THIỆU MỘT SỐ SỰ KIỆN CHÍNH GTO MEDIA ĐÃ TRIỂN KHAI:*



*GTO MEDIA GẮN KẾT CUNG BẬC XÚC CẢM TRONG "NHỮNG LỜI YÊU THƯƠNG - CHẮP CÁNH ƯỚC MƠ"*







Ca khuc "LOI RU"; Sang tac Khanh Vinh; Trinh bay Ca si Thanh Thuy va Vu doan ABC (GTO Media) - YouTube
Ngày 10/8, tại quảng trường 2/4 Nha Trang, Hội nạn nhân chất độc da cam tỉnh đã phối hợp với tỉnh đoàn Khánh Hòa, công ty cổ phần truyền thông GTO tổ chức chương trình biểu diễn nghệ thuật gây quỹ từ thiện mang tên “Những lời yêu thương - Chắp cánh ước mơ”. Chương trình thành công ngoài mong đợi với tổng số tiền vận động gây quỹ cho các nạn nhân lên đến gần 1,3 tỷ đồng.



*CUỘC THI VẼ "ƯỚC MƠ CỦA EM" DÀNH CHO CÁC NẠN NHÂN DIOXIN*




*KHAI MẠC TRIỂN LÃM "KÝ ỨC DA CAM"*



*CÔNG BỐ CHƯƠNG TRÌNH XOA DỊU NỖI ĐAU DA CAM*




*GTO MEDIA TỔ CHỨC THÀNH CÔNG LỄ KHÁNH THÀNH BẢN ĐỒ TRƯỜNG SA*



*GTO MEDIA HOÀN TẤT CÔNG TÁC CHUẨN BỊ CHO BẢN ĐỒ TRƯỜNG SA*




*TỔ CHỨC LỄ HOÀN CÔNG BẢN ĐỒ TRƯỜNG SA GHÉP TỪ HẠT CÀ PHÊ*




*GTO MEDIA TỔ CHỨC LỄ CÔNG BỐ CÔNG TRÌNH BẢN ĐỒ TRƯỜNG SA GHÉP TỪ HẠT CÀ PHÊ*




*GTO MEDIA THỰC HIỆN DỰ ÁN BẢN ĐỒ TRƯỜNG SA BẰNG HẠT CÀ PHÊ*


Lần đầu tiên tấm bản đồ hành chính của huyện đảo Trường Sa được ghép bằng các hạt cà phê, sự kiện này vừa được công bố tại Nha Trang, Khánh Hòa do Công ty Cổ phần Cà phê Mê Trang tổ chức. Công ty Cổ Phần Truyền Thông GTO là đơn vị triển khai thực hiện dự án này.

----------


## gtomedia

*CÔNG TÁC CHUẨN BỊ CHO CHƯƠNG TRÌNH TRIỂN LÃM NGHỆ THUẬT CÁT*





*TRIỂN LÃM NGHỆ THUẬT CÁT: HỨA HẸN MANG ĐẾN ĐIỀU THÚ VỊ CHO FESTIVAL BIỂN 2011*


Với chất liệu cát biển, bằng những vật liệu đơn giản như: keo kết dính, gỗ, tre để làm khung; các dụng cụ thô sơ như: xẻng, bay…, các nghệ sĩ đã phơi mình hàng giờ đồng hồ dưới nắng để thực hiện tác phẩm của mình. Và khi tác phẩm hoàn thành, bất cứ ai cũng đều cảm thấy sự thú vị, hấp dẫn và bất ngờ với những tác phẩm được tạo nên từ cát…


*KHAI MẠC TRIỂN LÃM NGHỆ THUẬT CÁT THÀNH CÔNG VÀ TRỌN VẸN*








Chiều ngày 12/06/2011, tại Quảng trường 2/4 – Nha Trang, Khánh Hòa diễn ra Lễ khai mạc Triển lãm Nghệ thuật Cát – Vì một hành tinh xanh, nằm trong chuỗi các hoạt động chào đón Festival Biển 2011 – Nha Trang Biển hẹn do Công ty Cổ phần Truyền thông GTO, Hội Chữ Thập Đỏ Tỉnh Khánh Hòa, Sở Y Tế Khánh Hòa đồng phối hợp tổ chức.


*GALA DINNER MỪNG THÀNH CÔNG CỦA TRIỂN LÃM NGHỆ THUẬT CÁT*


(Nha Trang, Thứ ba ngày 14 tháng 06 năm 2011) tại Khách sạn Novotel – Nha Trang, Khánh hòa đã diễn ra Lễ bế mạc Triển lãm Nghệ Thuật Cát – Vì một hành tinh xanh do Công ty Cổ phần Truyền thông GTO tổ chức trong không khí ấm cúng và mang tính nghệ thuật cao.


*GTO MEDIA TỔ CHỨC LỄ RA MẮT QUỸ ĐẦU TƯ PHÁT TRIỂN KHÁNH HÒA*


Ngày 16/3/2011, tại Khách sạn Michelia, Nha Trang, Khánh Hòa Quỹ Đầu tư phát triển Khánh Hòa (KDIF)chính thức được ra mắt. Sự ra đời của KDIF đã đáp ứng nhu cầu cấp thiết trong việc phát triển cơ sở hạ tầng kinh tế - xã hội của Tỉnh Khánh Hòa, thúc đẩy các dự án đầu tư kết cấu hạ tầng thuộc các chương trình mục tiêu của tỉnh.


*VÀ MỘT SỐ SỰ KIỆN KHÁC*

[CENTER]

----------


## gtomedia

Nguyên PCT Nước – Trương Mỹ Hoa và đoàn HHTG thăm làng SOS Nha Trang




Giao lưu các nghệ sĩ Truyền hình quốc tế và Hoa hậu thế giới 2009 – Nha Trang



Hội thảo & Triển lãm BĐS Quốc tế 2010 – Hà Nội




Bộ trưởng BXD Nguyễn Hồng Quân khai mạc Hội thảo BDS Quốc tế




Thứ trưởng BXD Nguyễn Trần Nam trao kỷ niệm chương cho GTO Media[/CENTER]


*GTO MEDIA TỔ CHỨC THÀNH CÔNG HỘI THẢO BẤT ĐỘNG SẢN TP. BIỂN NHA TRANG*


(Nha Trang, 16/10/2011) Sáng nay tại Khách sạn Yasaka Sài Gòn - Nha Trang đã long trọng diễn ra Hội thảo giới thiệu tiềm năng đầu tư Bất động sản thành phố Biển Nha Trang. Chương trình do Công ty TNHH Thương Mại và Đầu tư Vinareal - Sàn Bất động sản Cát Lợi (Đơn vị phân phối chính thức các dự án ở Nha Trang) tổ chức với mục tiêu tạo cầu nối giữa các Nhà đầu tư, khách hàng cùng gặp gỡ, trao đổi và chia sẻ những cơ hội và tiềm năng của thị trường Bất động sản tại thành phố biển Nha Trang, Khánh Hòa. GTO Media đã thực hiện thành công Chương trình và nhận được sự quan tâm hưởng ứng của các Chủ đầu tư, Doanh nghiệp và Khách hàng tham dự Hội thảo. Chương trình được ghi nhận tạo nên sức nóng trong bối cảnh nền kinh tế đang gặp nhiều khó khăn, thử thách.


*HỘI THẢO GIỚI THIỆU TIỀM NĂNG BẤT ĐỘNG SẢN TP. NHA TRANG*


Nha Trang, Khánh Hòa từ lâu đã trở thành một trong những điểm đến hấp dẫn của các Du khách, Nhà đầu tư trong và ngoài nước bởi những điều kiện thiên nhiên ưu đãi về vị trí, cảnh quan, khí hậu cùng với nền tảng về lịch sử và nhân văn. Kể từ khi được công nhận là đô thị loại I (tháng 4/2010), thành phố Nha Trang (tỉnh Khánh Hòa) đã có nhiều sự thay đổi nhanh chóng về kinh tế, xã hội. Đặc biệt Nha Trang còn là trung tâm du lịch và diễn ra nhiều sự kiện lớn mang tầm cỡ quốc tế của cả nước. Các Dự án đầu tư bất động sản ngày càng phát triển với quy mô lớn đã góp phần đưa Nha Trang, Khánh Hòa đến gần hơn với các Nhà đầu tư trong và ngoài nước.



_Với nhiều kinh nghiệm trong việc tham gia tổ chức các sự kiện lớn như: Cuộc thi Nhân tài đất Việt, Hội chợ phim truyền hình Quốc tế, Giao lưu các ngôi sao truyền hình quốc tế với Hoa hậu thế giới, Festival Biển Nha Trang, Đại lễ 1000 năm Thăng Long - Hà Nội, Liên hoan Ẩm thực Hà Thành, Hội thảo, Triển lãm quốc tế chuyên ngành Bất động sản... và thường xuyên tổ chức các Hội thảo, Hội nghị, các lễ khai trương, khởi công, kỷ niệm... Công ty Cổ phần GTO tự tin vào sự thành công trong việc tổ chức các sự kiện lớn, các hội thảo, hội nghị trong và ngoài nước._

Chi tiết vui lòng xem thêm tại: www.gtomedia.vn / www.youtube.com/gtomedia

*CÔNG TY CỔ PHẦN TRUYỀN THÔNG GTO RẤT HÂN HẠNH ĐƯỢC:

ĐỒNG HÀNH CÙNG DOANH NGHIỆP PHÁT TRIỂN!*


[CENTER]

















CÔNG TY TỔ CHỨC SỰ KIỆN TRUYỀN THÔNG DU LỊCH GTO MEDIA NHA TRANG

A11 số15 Hoàng Hoa Thám, Nha Trang, Khánh Hoà

058.222.6668 / 0983.333.369

Công ty tổ chức sự kiện truyền thông du lịch GTO Media Nha Trang Khánh Hoà[

----------


## gtomedia



----------

